# Anime Obsession



## Dark_Pikachu (Jul 27, 2008)

What anime would you recommend that I could watch ? I like genres like ecchi , action , comedy and romance and drama. (Okay I am weird.)


----------



## Storm Earth and Fire (Jul 27, 2008)

Mnemosyne. It's got action (really violent), ecchi (actually, it stops short of showing genitals), and drama (it's a supernatural mystery). Not for everybody, but I suggest giving it a try. It's only 6 episodes long.

If you're looking for something more family friendly... The Melancholy of Haruhi Suzumiya sounds good for you.

Doesn't this belong in entertainment?


----------



## Flora (Jul 27, 2008)

Action/comedy/romance? Shugo Chara!, definitely.

Action comes from the awesome "let's go beat up the evil minion egg-thingies" thing (and yes, "egg-thingies."  Well technically, it's the "Kokoro no Tamago", or Heart's Eggs, of some very unlucky kids, but whatever), comedy...that comes from the fact that any mention of the word "prince" around the main character's crush makes him go mental, and romance...I already mentioned that the main character has a crush. :D

The most amusing thing about this is that if the characters didn't have their Shugo Charas, they'd be dead weight. :D


----------



## Dark_Pikachu (Jul 28, 2008)

Thanks , I'll try watching them sometime. I forgot to say I aslo like some harem. What anime would you recommend ?


----------



## Storm Earth and Fire (Jul 28, 2008)

Shuffle!, Love Hina, and probably a bunch of others I've seen but can't remember. Harems are everywhere, you don't have to look very hard.


----------



## Drifloon Rocks (Jul 28, 2008)

School Rumble is a comedy/action/romance/drama. You should give it a try.

THE POKEMON SHOW IS AMAZING! I just had to say it. This is a Pokemon forum, after all. ;)


----------



## Storm Earth and Fire (Jul 28, 2008)

I find if I forget everything I learned in the games, the Pokemon anime isn't too bad.


----------



## Dark_Pikachu (Jul 28, 2008)

School Rumble - I watched most of the episodes (although not in order)
Pokemon Anime - Comedic but not that much and it seems to lack something.

Thanks guys.


----------



## Storm Earth and Fire (Jul 28, 2008)

For romance, I suggest Onegai Teacher. And for romantic comedy, it's spin-off, Onegai Twins.


----------



## Coloursfall (Jul 28, 2008)

FullMetal Alchemist, if you haven't already.  It's hilarious AND dramatic + Actiony at the same time~

Ed's outbursts about his height = win
Violent, bloody fight scenes, mass genocide, and war scenes = win
Alfons' 'crush' on Ed in the movie = gayness and win~

Also some eps made me and people I know cry. ; ;


----------

